# Is the idea of society going "peak trans" just a cope?



## LillWeeb (Nov 16, 2022)

I know there is a lot of doom posting an what not as of late, but is the idea of society slowly or suddenly reaching "peak trans" just a right wing cope?? There is no evidence of people rising up and saying no more troonery. I think this will play out as all degenerate things society accepts over time. society always drifts more leftist/ liberal, all any conservatives had done in history is slow it for a generation or two                                I just can't as of today see peak trans becoming a thing to the population at large. What do you all think is "peak trans" just a cope?


----------



## XM-05 Thanatos (Nov 16, 2022)

If the average person cannot realize that all homosexuals are mentally ill and that homosexuality in humans is a result of deep trauma, I highly doubt the same will happen with trannies, as much as I would like for it to happen.


----------



## Screamer_2 (Nov 16, 2022)

My gauging of it is there are a lot of people unsure about the whole thing. Yet they don't know the true specifics to reach peak. As it's a censored reality for most. Then there are so many people who are just detached from knowing anything who just think, "yeah sure whatever" and are so low information they don't know enough to understand why anyone would be concerned.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Nov 16, 2022)

There must necessarily be peak trans at some point, but my sense is we're nowhere near.

Perhaps a massive revenge of the eunuchs when the current crop of grade school trannies grow up?


----------



## draggs (Nov 16, 2022)

There is a large amount of evidence that the worm is turning on troonery

If you're going to say things like there isn't such evidence

And lazy leddit tier takes of "history"

And use dramatic language that makes it clear you won't be satisfied with anything

And you have some glowing eyed animal eared huge tiddied animu pfp

Then I won't take you seriously and will laugh at you

Ha ha you


----------



## fakemon (Nov 16, 2022)

XM-05 Thanatos said:


> If the average person cannot realize that all homosexuals are mentally ill and that homosexuality in humans is a result of deep trauma, I highly doubt the same will happen with trannies, as much as I would like for it to happen.


I assert that faggotry is just a strand of transgenderism. It always was. It's obviously a man who wants to live _sexually_ as a woman. He may want to present effeminate, or he may not, but the fact is he wants to fuck men, as is normal for women. He is a partial-transgender or a partroon.

okay i haven't got a catchy name for this yet, but it's an undeniable truth.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 16, 2022)

My opinion, I don't think society will specifically reach "peak trans", it'll just get tired of identity politics in general.
Or maybe it's more accurate to say that the sectors of society that promote identity politics will simply lose sway, due to shifting global conditions.

Idk if society always drifts more liberal, I think a lot of people might argue that a bunch of men in dresses being able to bully chicks out of their own sports isn't especially progressive.

If "Peak trans" is a cope, it's more a TERF cope than anything because that suggests it'll only affect trannies. Eventually something will happen, possibly something serious, that will simply make people no longer interested in hearing about which special group you belong to separate from the rest of society.



fakemon said:


> I assert that faggotry is just a strand of transgenderism. It always was. It's obviously a man who wants to live _sexually_ as a woman. He may want to present effeminate, or he may not, but the fact is he wants to fuck men, as is normal for women. He is a partial-transgender or a partroon.
> 
> okay i haven't got a catchy name for this yet, but it's an undeniable truth.


The terf term for trannies who want to fuck men is HSTS (homosexual transexual).

There's like a whole glossary somewhere here on the site.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 16, 2022)

If it's a social contagion fad, then it can peak and decline to "normal" levels like the gays nobody cares about anymore. Maybe to be replaced by something worse?

The medical science community could put the kibosh on trans in the short term by making it clear that all the hormones and surgeries just lead to outcomes like cancer and suicide. Then positions against trans, or at least "gender-affirming care", can be given legitimacy. On the other hand, improved medical technology enables retards to get whatever they can afford. Just do the artificial womb transplant or human head transplant and you can be a real woman.

All this to say, "meh who knows". I see dooming as the safe bet.


----------



## Weed Eater (Nov 16, 2022)

Okay, here's a taste of what I think is "peak trans", and how I believe that we actually are going through moments of people getting "peaked" in recent years.

So, I've mentioned it before, I'm a Californian who doesn't currently live in California anymore. Therefore, in my youth I had the "pleasure" or "misfortune" (really your pick) of growing up in said state.

I tried to be a "leftist", like most teenagers I was confused, full of hormones, and trying to figure out the world like everyone else. I not only lived in a leftist, democratic-majority state, but all my peers were left-leaning as well. The 2010s are so important to me not just because of the fact that's when a lot of "wokeness", tumblr opinions, and LGBT opinions really started to sprout up more in the mainstream, it's the fact that *I was in my teenhood in the 2010s.*

Unlike other teenagers, I actually browsed 4chan and /b/ (not the best board of choice, but _arguably _a step above /pol/). Even before this account existed, I sometimes dabbled in browsing KF. I remember Gamergate going down, SOPA, Edward Snowden's "traitorous" act against the CIA, BLM came into existence, gay marriage being legalized federally, and of course Bruce Jenner becoming "Caitlyn". Unlike most of my peers, I was open to "the other side", I was open to crazy crackpot /pol/ Holocaust theories, not just because I thought they "made me think a little differently", but because it was funny, it was different, it wasn't the same bullshit woke/leftist talking points that I had to deal with from my own, teenaged peers.

And then transgender topics started to flood in, I'd argue around 2013-2015 was when it really hit the ground running. I had already lost (internet) friends to the tranny mindset, I already was becoming against the LGBT talking points, *but you cannot go against the grain when the majority of your peers are leftist or left-leaning*. I was in H.S. by this point. I still remember the inklings that I was "peaking", and it was two points.
One, I had a friend who showed me Eurovision's 2014 winner, "Conchita Wurst", and the biggest talking point was the fact that "she" was trans, I also remember the bushy beard Conchita has being another big talking point. "Isn't so cool!?", my obvious grimace and "what the fuck" look told my friend everything else. I seriously didn't understand how anyone would find it "interesting", or even "inspiring". Oh, I should also mention this happened in my H.S. "Gay-Straight Alliance" club after school.

The second time, which also happened in "GSA", was when everyone was going around talking a bit about themselves. It was more about "showing solidarity, and that GSA is a safe space!" than making true introductions. It also was a way for "the straights" to ask questions and have a better understanding of people's "sexualities, pronouns, and whatever else that may be important." One girl made it a point to say she was "demisexual", and being the sort of "debate kid", I tried to tackle that topic. Upon asking what the hell a "demisexual" even was, I got the explanation. *A demisexual is someone who does not have sexual attraction to someone unless an emotional or romantic connection is made, AKA, "I'm not a whore and I prefer to actually get to know someone to see if they're a good fit for me." *I pretty much told this to this girl, that this wasn't a sexuality, _and it isn't, because it has nothing to do with sex or "gender"_. It's a sexuality completely based on personal feeling. Naturally I got tore the fuck open, I actually made this girl genuinely pissed, and my social reputation started to go down the shitter once it had left "GSA".  I stopped going to that club after some time because it obviously wasn't for me, and I wasn't going to go to a space where I knew I wasn't "supposed" to feel welcome.

I know, it's a lot of words, "What is the point?" *The point is the fact that you cannot go against these opinions.* They already were making it very clear even before 2016 that they wanted all this weird gender ideology shit to become the new normal. The most my parents had to worry about was me being "bisexual" (grew out of it, naturally) or being "androgynous" (I just liked to dress up in "masculine" clothing, had a weird thing against the color pink, again, I grew out of this), because this was the shit that was surrounding me when I was in my teens. It's now evolved and gone beyond that. Sexualities can now be a "innate feeling" that has nothing to do with the sex of a human being (like demisexuality), "gender" is just a "social construct", you can "be whatever you FEEL you want to be". Nobody, I and mean nobody I went to school with, had ever thought about becoming trans or nonbinary until after 2016/2017/2018 when we were all officially graduating and/or becoming legal adults. One friend was a flamboyant gay, he immediately trooned out after school, knew another gay where *on graduation *he showed up in a dress and made his "coming out" announcement. Many female friends ended up going the nonbinary route, _even the one friend who I shared Moonman memes with has tread the nonbinary "I'm a special snowflake" line and it saddens me to no end._

If "peak trans" is a cope, then yes I'm coping,* I'm coping the loss of people I once knew.* I'm coping the loss of normalcy in modern people, and I know I'm not the only person feeling and thinking this way.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 16, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The terf term for trannies who want to fuck men is HSTS (homosexual transexual).
> 
> There's like a whole glossary somewhere here on the site.


terfs don't really know shit. how could they, they're women.

any man who is sexually attracted to a man is, at least partially, transgender because HE exhibits a FEMALE trait (of being attracted to men).

it's as simple as that. trannies try to confuse the issue. faggots try to confuse the issue. terfs try to confuse the issue. i bring you clarification. 

everything makes sense when you think in terms of MEN having FEMALE traits (or delusions of femininity). 'homosexual' just means partially transgender.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Nov 16, 2022)

It's difficult to be certain about the future. What I am certain about is that men are not women and women are not men. And if there's one thing people hate more than anything else, it's being wrong. Eventually, dogma wears thin and people begin asking for the whole truth.
EDIT: I'd like to add that a long term resolution to this current problem won't come from conservatives alone. It will require liberals and conservatives; doctors and patients, journalists and activists, legislators and voters. This movement isn't about empowering one political party over another. Its about the truth and helping these people know it. Like I said, I don't know what tomorrow holds but I do know and believe there is enough good out there to prevail. So long as there remains one person willing to acknowledge the truth in spite of all the powers that conspire against them, I still have hope.


----------



## LillWeeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> My opinion, I don't think society will specifically reach "peak trans", it'll just get tired of identity politics in general.
> Or maybe it's more accurate to say that the sectors of society that promote identity politics will simply lose sway, due to shifting global conditions.
> 
> Idk if society always drifts more liberal, I think a lot of people might argue that a bunch of men in dresses being able to bully chicks out of their own sports isn't especially progressive.
> ...


 I totally agree it would be a more terf cope. Lurking on Ovarit out of boredom when the farms where down , I learned the terfs have this strange world view that almost women are against tranny stuff, and  it's all men secretly pushing for it to destroy women's spaces. But from my experience and I think most  others on this site, know that IT HAS BEEN CIS WOMAN WHO OVERWHELMING SUPPORT TROONS in the past decade whether sympathetically to the idea of a hypothetical tranny on paper or a staunch defender. Can't tell you how many woman I know in IRL and seen on social media post trans rights are human rights. While almost every straight man I know hate troons. So terfs are in complete denial about who supports who.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Nov 16, 2022)

No no, it's definitely not a cope, and I'm sure the pendulum will swing back any day now, SJWs are just a fringe minority on tumblr whom no one should take seriously, gen Z will rebel against their parents and become based, china is going to collapse before the west does, world war 3 will never happen and there will never be another draft, the majority of people agree with right-wingers, and once the government pushes the people hard enough a Robospiere or Hitler figure will rise up and overthrow the government, trust me I drive trucks for a living I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 16, 2022)

Well, as some have posted above, it's not going to just involve people becoming sick of transgenderism, otherkin, and other forms of trendy mental illness.

It's also going to involve people becoming sick of homosexuality, becoming aware of the fact that homosexuality actually IS a choice and it isn't unfair to discriminate against those who engage in it, especially not in regards to marriage.  People will become sick of identity politics.

Well, even in the worst case scenario, even if society does not reach peak trans, here's something of a silver lining:  such a situation is not sustainable.  It will collapse, and hard times will come.

That sounds doomerish, but hear me out:  The only reason why society has gotten so decadent/degenerate is because we're too comfortable.  Sheltered from any sort of real hardship.  Our brains fried on dopamine, constantly seeking out new means of getting the latest fix, no matter how self-destructive.

Hardships give our life meaning.  It's the kick in the ass that many of us, even on the Farms, so desperately need.

It is no coincidence that homosexuality and troonism are an upper class thing, even today.  Spoiled brats with enough resources or time to navel-gaze about their sexuality or gender identity.  They pursue hedonistic lifestyles and are much less likely to give any sort of serious thought to the future, especially in regards to, "how do I ensure my bloodline doesn't die out?" or, "Who will take care of me when I'm old and frail so that I'm not shut up in a crappy nursing home?"

Do you honestly think that anyone is going to give two fucks about made-up identities based off of self-defeating sexual practices, or the irrational hatred of immutable biological realities, when society has devolved to third world levels, or during the apocalypse?  No, they'd be too busy worrying about the same bullshit that humans have worried about for millenia:  how to feed themselves and their families, how they are going to defend themselves against hostile tribes and warlords, etc.

I think that the reason why "homophobia" is so extent in so many societies throughout history is because we have long cultural memories.  Somehow, we connect the normalization of homosexuality to the beginning of the end of great civilizations.


Anyway, if the pendulum DOES swing back before the collapse, and we have a return to some semblence of normalcy and decency, troon ideology will eventually make a return, even within our own lifespans, even more depraved than before.


----------



## Penis (Nov 16, 2022)

I think the whole tranny shit is just what "terminally online" people argue about. Im in a pretty blue state and have yet to have anyone IRL bring up tranny issues.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 16, 2022)

If there’s something more degenerate than being a tranny, the focus will shift to that. Pedophilia is the brass ring of degenerate behavior and is the real justification for trannydom. By forcing sexuality on kids at a young age, there is no “innocence” to take and therefore becomes less problematic. But some random pederast isn’t going to have access to kids at long last, this is all meant for the elites who don’t want to have to go to jail Epstein-style. Chester the Molester will still get the book thrown at him but our financial elites will be able to fuck children with total impunity. If a bunch of girls have to get their tits mangled and chopped off in the process, so be it.


----------



## Totallyunknown (Nov 16, 2022)

Yes.

You cannot close the book on this now. The sunk cost is far too great for anyone to admit they were wrong. The most you will get is pushback by parents of the children who are transitioned too early and face negative health consequences. Enough will sue in due time to make it less lucrative to do it to children and the lobbyist will create new laws preventing it because the medical damages will outweigh personal beliefs. 

After 18 though - you cannot take away someone's right to do something, especially after such a shift of acceptance of transition in western society now. The oppression Olympics will play on because identity politics go beyond pronouns. Identity politics now is segregated identities - what or who do you identify with or as? That is the most important part of society now which allows for a lot easier control of the masses as long as we are all divided. 

I've accepted the doomerism - this battle cannot be won, but I'm sure as hell going to mock it and point and laugh as it burns.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Nov 16, 2022)

It'd look like the peak of a saw wave, not transitions on a square wave


----------



## Grub (Nov 16, 2022)

I have two minds about this. On one hand I'm hopeful peak trans is real and soon. Most average people generally don't give a fuck about trannies either way or are repulsed by them. You can only push a bunch of bullshit nonsense on people so far before they get sick of it.

On the other hand my autistic conspiratorial belief is that this trans shit is part of a much bigger push for transhumanism on society and is all a giant experiment because all the insanely rich motherfuckers who in a large part have massive investment in the medical industry are terrified of death and desperately want to prove the human body is a moldable shell that can be remade to suit a person's whim so they never have to die. They're getting old and desperate now so humanity has pretty much become a giant Petri dish for them to experiment on. So basically, this trannie shit's just the beginning and it's only going to get more ungodly and horrifying from there.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 16, 2022)

I think the exact peak moment will be when furries go mainstream. Once the LGBTQ++ gains that F, its gonna be too heavy to stay in one piece, and we're gonna see some serious shit.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_78 (Nov 16, 2022)

Peak trans is a nice-to-have but I'm prepared to live in peak clown world. Frankly, the normies deserve to suffer for allowing evil to flourish in their society. If they need to burn in the hell they made for a while before developing some common sense, so be it.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

Penis said:


> I think the whole tranny shit is just what "terminally online" people argue about. Im in a pretty blue state and have yet to have anyone IRL bring up tranny issues.



I live in a red state, and I have to deal with a troon inlaw and multiple childhood friends being a bunch of girlcock sucking faggots.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Nov 17, 2022)

Definitely cope, unfortunately.


----------



## Bonesjones (Nov 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The terf term for trannies who want to fuck men is HSTS (homosexual transexual).


Its a scientific term you faggot. Trannies are either faggots who want to fuck straight men so they pretend to be women to trick them or faggots who are aroused by the idea of being women, autogynephiles.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

I think the real problem is the fact that normies are politically apathetic.  Conservatives are as well.

When you poll people, what you find is that even without the "peak trans" event(s), trangender ideology is still immensely unpopular.  The troon movement, the left in general, could only get as far as it has by marching through the institutions, under the cover of dark, and ridiculing anyone anyone who points it out.  Especially by asking, "Why do you care so much?"  because humans are wired to not give a shit about what goes on in the world until it affects them directly.

The sad thing is, by that time, it's often too late.  And even when it's not too late, the resulting battle is far more difficult than it needed to be.

The other advantage that the left has is that they don't have a life beyond sociopolitical activism.  Thus they can keep the pressure on, and never let up, even when people are ready to kick their shit in.  They've got nothing else going for them, so they can afford to turn themselves into social martyrs.

Hell, the word "progressivism," implies that they are completely, single-mindedly devoted to the cause of "progress" for the sake of "progress," which is a nice way of saying "entropy," or "societal decay."  There is absolutely no end goal in sight, so they will never, EVER stop.  Time and time again, whenever they display any sort of standards or limits at all, it's always for the sake of optics, as their most fringe beliefs will always become mainstream given time.  Whether that be sexualization of children (as stated by Gayle Rubin in the 80s) or the normalization of trooning kids out (even some troons would criticize Assigned Male or QKS back in the mid 10s, those voices are silent now).

Conservatives and normies, on the other hand, do have a (somewhat) defined goal in mind, and are content to stop (or slow down) when they think the momentum is going in their favor.  Plus unlike spoiled rich leftists with nothing better to do, they have a life.  They have themselves and their families and other loved ones to take care of.  There's a hierarchy of needs, those things come before politics.  Spoiled leftists already have those needs filled by their parents or by the government, so they can afford to devote their excessive amounts of free time to political activism.

What leftists are good at is manufacturing "consensus."  They use emotional manipulation to trick people into believing that they are alone in their beliefs, that they're behind in the times, that they're "dinosaurs" or "time traveling barbarians."

For example:



			
				Marshall Kirk and Hunter Madsen said:
			
		

> There's a naive notion among folks in general—especially among gays—that you can argue a person out of a prejudice (such as homohatred) by overwhelming him with facts and logic about the group he hates. This is untrue....
> 
> Logically speaking, nothing whatever is either disgusting or sinful, except as one feels it to be so...
> 
> ...



From:  _After the Ball: How America Will Conquer Its Fear and Hatred of Gays in the 90's (Plume, 1990)









						After The Ball How America Will Conquer Its Fear & Hatred Of Gays In The 90s : anon31659 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

By Marshall Kirk and Hunter Madsen



					archive.org
				



_
Considering that this book was published in the 90s, it correlates perfectly when the LGBT community was forced to distance itself from organizations like NAMBLA in order to save face and gain mainstream support.  They had to sell the lie that there wasn't a strong correlation between homosexuality and other degenerate practices like pedophilia.  They had to sell the lie that gays weren't promiscuous sex fiends, that AIDS is an equal opportunity virus that can affect anyone and not just drug users and sex fiends with horrible impulse control, and that we're evil and wrong for excluding gays from the institution of marriage.


----------



## Providence (Nov 17, 2022)

Every time some man in a bad wig wins a women's sporting event, or a contest, or an election, or a scholarship, every time a female is assaulted, or has her privacy violated, someone new becomes aware of the problem. Someone new begins to resent,  and maybe even hate.  I've had complete strangers speak to me about this on a dozen occasions, and not one of them was anything but disgusted and angry. Yes, "peak trans" is real, unlike "trans", which isn't remotely possible. They will be pushed back. It's already happening.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

Providence said:


> Every time some man in a bad wig wins a women's sporting event, or a contest, or an election, or a scholarship, every time a female is assaulted, or has her privacy violated, someone new becomes aware of the problem. Someone new begins to resent,  and maybe even hate.  I've had complete strangers speak to me about this on a dozen occasions, and not one of them was anything but disgusted and angry. Yes, "peak trans" is real, unlike "trans", which isn't remotely possible. They will be pushed back. It's already happening.



Troonism relies on ignorance and apathy in order to flourish.  People don't give a shit about mentally ill people people destroying themselves until they realize that said mentally people will always, ALWAYS try to tear everyone else down with them.

All you need to do is to give the normies a reason to care.


----------



## Xenu Warrior Princess (Nov 17, 2022)

LillWeeb said:


> I totally agree it would be a more terf cope. Lurking on Ovarit out of boredom when the farms where down , I learned the terfs have this strange world view that almost women are against tranny stuff, and  it's all men secretly pushing for it to destroy women's spaces. But from my experience and I think most  others on this site, know that IT HAS BEEN CIS WOMAN WHO OVERWHELMING SUPPORT TROONS in the past decade whether sympathetically to the idea of a hypothetical tranny on paper or a staunch defender. Can't tell you how many woman I know in IRL and seen on social media post trans rights are human rights. While almost every straight man I know hate troons. So terfs are in complete denial about who supports who.


What are these "cis women" you speak of?


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 17, 2022)

The longer it goes on, the more people are exposed to it, the longer people are exposed to it, if will implode. They cannot function in society, they can't even blend into society,


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 17, 2022)

Probably, if only because your average dipshit is almost as retarded as your average troon.


----------



## Criticallacitirc (Nov 17, 2022)

fakemon said:


> terfs don't really know shit. how could they, they're women.
> 
> any man who is sexually attracted to a man is, at least partially, transgender because HE exhibits a FEMALE trait (of being attracted to men).
> 
> ...



Majority of  "trans women" today are heterosexual men .


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Criticallacitirc said:


> Majority of  "trans women" today are heterosexual men .


correct - or even just "men".

language gymnastics has tied us in knots. 'trans' gender is meaningless to the point of absurdity.

people can only have transgender traits. 

a woman who naturally has a beard *undeniably* has a masculine trait. 

a man who naturally has actual (not fat cunt) boobs *undeniably* has a feminine trait.

most people who declare themselves "transgender" are not actually transgender.

anyone who needs surgery or hormones for their "transgender" traits is just mentally ill.


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 17, 2022)

Criticallacitirc said:


> Majority of  "trans women" today are heterosexual men .


They're "lesbians" like Chris lol.

Probably into incest like him too.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 17, 2022)

I'll agree with everyone who says that "peak trans" is a cope. You'll definitely see more and more people getting tranny fatigue, but other than that, Mr. Bones' Wild Ride doesn't end. And as I said in other threads, the trannies running amok is merely a natural conclusion of a society that values equality above everything else, even above reality.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 17, 2022)

XM-05 Thanatos said:


> all homosexuals are mentally ill and that homosexuality in humans is a result of deep trauma, I highly doubt the same will happen with trannies, as much as I would like for it to happen.


Most yes, but not all. I didn't get sexually assaulted as a child, so I can't say what this trauma is.


fakemon said:


> I assert that faggotry is just a strand of transgenderism. It always was. It's obviously a man who wants to live _sexually_ as a woman. He may want to present effeminate, or he may not, but the fact is he wants to fuck men, as is normal for women. He is a partial-transgender or a partroon.


No, wanting to fuck the same gender is faaar from wanting to cut off your genitalia and say you’re the other gender. It is just plain body dysmorphia.

I do give you this though. Wanting to fuck men as a man, is a woman-trait. Which is proven with MRE scans of the brain. Basically, the brain structure is more alike to a heterosexual woman than a heterosexual man. That doesn't mean it has anything to do with transgenderism, as that's a whole another chapter for itself. Which could be more researched on, but won't. Because that's "transphobia".


fakemon said:


> terfs don't really know shit. how could they, they're women.


Wrong, incel. They don't know shit because they're irrational because of they're radicalised. In the same way you’re radicalised about women.


fakemon said:


> any man who is sexually attracted to a man is, at least partially, transgender because HE exhibits a FEMALE trait (of being attracted to men).


No, and being transgender isn't real. Get over yourself.


Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> homosexuality actually IS a choice and it isn't unfair to discriminate against those who engage in it.


Usually I agree with you, but this one is a bit weird.
Would you say you chose to be heterosexual? Do pedophiles choose a sexuality they know gets them in big trouble, if they try to engage in it?
It's a choice to engage in it, that's not the part that sounds a bit iffy.

About the troons who gets groomed to take the troonshine on Discord. They were manipulated into thinking they were troons, and are victims.



Criticallacitirc said:


> Majority of  "trans women" today are heterosexual men .


The incel to troon pipeline isn't far between.


fakemon said:


> a woman who naturally has a beard *undeniably* has a masculine trait.


Hormone issues because of overweight usually. Beard is a masculine trait yes, but transgender not really. It's a medicinal one.


fakemon said:


> a man who naturally has actual (not fat cunt) boobs *undeniably* has a feminine trait.


Same as above.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

Vingle said:


> Would you say you chose to be heterosexual? Do pedophiles choose a sexuality they know gets them in big trouble, if they try to engage in it?
> It's a choice to engage in it, that's not the part that sounds a bit iffy.



It's a choice to engage in it.  And even if a tendency towards such awful behaviors is not a choice, it's made, not born.  No one is born that way.  No one.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Nov 17, 2022)

I think any real hope of a pendulum swing died when most social media sites and corporations decided to join in on the suppression of opposing views. Wokeness is going to continue to become more extreme, more unpopular, and the means to suppress dissent is going to keep going more extreme to match.

Even today on KF you have lots of people who either support the left and therefore woke, or who otherwise don't care.

Even if woke transsexuals loose their popularity another woke group will just take that spot.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 17, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> It's a choice to engage in it.  And even if a tendency towards such awful behaviors is not a choice, it's made, not born.  No one is born that way.  No one.


True, because they had to get the idea that the engagement will give them some form of pleasure. Because if they never have had any exposure for it, they would never have the idea to engage in it in the first place.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The terf term for trannies who want to fuck men is HSTS (homosexual transexual).
> 
> There's like a whole glossary somewhere here on the site.


The glossary is right here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tranny-glossary-reloaded.89988/


----------



## Screamer_2 (Nov 17, 2022)

The interesting thing is that if society reaches peak trans, how will they turn around and blame those of us who knew or were concerned?

It will somehow be our oppression that forced kids to get sterilised and mutilated for not accepting them.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 17, 2022)

Op seems to be a retarded fag but the amount of vitriol towards trans people has clearly increased on the farms compared to a few years ago.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Vingle said:


> No, wanting to fuck the same gender is faaar from wanting to cut off your genitalia and say you’re the other gender. It is just plain body dysmorphia.
> 
> I do give you this though. Wanting to fuck men as a man, is a woman-trait. Which is proven with MRE scans of the brain. Basically, the brain structure is more alike to a heterosexual woman than a heterosexual man. That doesn't mean it has anything to do with transgenderism, as that's a whole another chapter for itself. Which could be more researched on, but won't. Because that's "transphobia".


right. we actually agree. interesting thing about the brain scans btw.

my point is (a later post explains this) that a man wanting to fuck men is a woman-trait. That IS transgender.

wanting to butcher your genitals is NOT transgender. It's mental illness.

our language is so fucked up on the subject that obvious truths are missed.

There are VERY rare exceptions related to androgen insensitivity and similar, but they're so rare that they don't relate to the elephant in the room which is that almost all 'trannies' are not transgender, they're just fucking mental, and that people who have actual transgender traits (e.g. faggots, bearded women, etc.) do not actually SEE themselves as transgender. Even though they actually are, to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> Op seems to be a retarded fag but the amount of vitriol towards trans people has clearly increased on the farms compared to a few years ago.


the vitriol has just evolved. matured, you could say.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

Vingle said:


> True, because they had to get the idea that the engagement will give them some form of pleasure. Because if they never have had any exposure for it, they would never have the idea to engage in it in the first place.



Plus, I think many people resort to more extreme sexual practices because of an overexposure to dopamine and other chemicals.

Vanilla heterosexuality seems boring to certain people, especially children who care too damn much about fitting in or "being cool."  What with the crab-in-the-bucket scenario often created for them by LGBTQ activists and groups.



fakemon said:


> the vitriol has just evolved. matured, you could say.



Plus many of  us have given up on the idea of, "We're not hating on him because he's trans, but because he's a crappy person!" as a means of avoiding accusations of being transphobic.

Nope, all troons are mentally ill degenerates who need to be forcibly cured, because they sure as hell won't seek proper help on their own, rather than enablers.

Now we realize that being "transphobic" is a virtue.  If you're not deeply disgusted by troonism, you either have no idea what the fuck is going on, or there's something deeply wrong with you.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I live in a red state, and I have to deal with a troon inlaw and multiple childhood friends being a bunch of girlcock sucking faggots.


be tolerant. they wear their armbands voluntarily which is to your advantage.


----------



## disavow (Nov 17, 2022)

It's a possibility. Society does not always march lockstep to the left and to the more degenerate. NAMBLA and various pro-pedo European intellectuals were way more mainstream in gay rights and even particular left wing movements of the 70s than pedo advocacy is today. There's a massive problem with sexualization of children, but outright  overt pedo shit got beaten back. So too can troon shit especially when it effects kids and that's where they're putting their biggest efforts.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Vanilla heterosexuality seems boring to certain people, especially children who care too damn much about fitting in or "being cool."


what children have you been stalking? why are you stalking children to see if they're faggots?

do you actually molest or just groom?


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

Abortus De'Urtha said:


> It's a possibility. Society does not always march lockstep to the left and to the more degenerate. NAMBLA and various pro-pedo European intellectuals were way more mainstream in gay rights and even particular left wing movements of the 70s than pedo advocacy is today. There's a massive problem with sexualization of children, but outright  overt pedo shit got beaten back. So too can troon shit especially when it effects kids and that's where they're putting their biggest efforts.



Plus I think OP might be blackpilled because of the disappointing midterms.  Due in part to possible Democrat cheating, but also due to the Republicans being overconfident and thinking they can have ANYONE run against the democrats and still win in this environment.

There's massive amounts of disillusionment and anger towards the regressive left, and Troons in particular are still getting their shit kicked in regardless of how poorly the midterms went.  I suspect even the faggot rights movement will be forced to disavow troonism and other movements to legitimize bodily identity disorders.

It'll buy time, but it's still good to be prepared for the inevitable collapse.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Abortus De'Urtha said:


> It's a possibility. Society does not always march lockstep to the left and to the more degenerate. NAMBLA and various pro-pedo European intellectuals were way more mainstream in gay rights and even particular left wing movements of the 70s than pedo advocacy is today. There's a massive problem with sexualization of children, but outright  overt pedo shit got beaten back. So too can troon shit especially when it effects kids and that's where they're putting their biggest efforts.


nigger.

why do you consider 'pro-pedo' *intellectual*? what kind of mind fails to see that oxymoron?

and what do you think mainstream media has been doing to kids? listen to some lyrics, watch some videos. how many parents give a shit about this?

why do you not give a shit about this? are you a troon chasing pedo? that's where your  mind seems to be lmao


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 17, 2022)

peak trans is just a TERFy euphemism for "being redpilled" on the troon question.
Society is too retarded to be peak anything, most people will believe what the science (i.e. the authorities) tell them to. GenX and earlier that were educated based on biological sex are getting old and will be obsolete. All that will remain will be zoomers and worse biomass that has been grown on gender and fluidity.
If you want "peak trans" to be real, we need to take back the Means of Academia and purge pink hairs from anything medicine and science related. Gulag as needed.


----------



## ITK (Nov 17, 2022)

Sounds a lot to me like expecting society to magically turn one day, although maybe that's not what the term means. If you want to change the cultural zeitgeist against all odds, though, you will have to agitate. To change the hearts and minds of the people around you. To organize and create preasure. And, this I think is especially important, to create institutions that are explicitly trans-exclusionary and combatant to trans ideology, whether this be in the churches or in your lesbian knitting clubs. Maybe you'll fail, but you have no other choice, because I highly doubt society will peak on its own.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 17, 2022)

fakemon said:


> that a man wanting to fuck men is a woman-trait. That IS transgender.


No, it is the same category as men wanting to wear makeup. Would you say the band KISS is full of troons?


fakemon said:


> people who have actual transgender traits (e.g. faggots, bearded women, etc.) do not actually SEE themselves as transgender. Even though they actually are, to a greater or lesser extent.


Women get beards because of problems with their hormone levels, a healthy woman do not grow a beard. Cannot really explain the thing with fags, but I'm pretty sure it has to do with hormone levels or some shit in the womb.


Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> many of us have given up on the idea of, "We're not hating on him because he's trans, but because he's a crappy person!" as a means of avoiding accusations of being transphobic.


Fags are guilty of this too. Most of them absolutely despise any form of criticism against their culture/cult and scream homophobia. Heck, some in the LGB thread here hate my guts even though I'm a fellow kiwi fag.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 17, 2022)

Vingle said:


> No, it is the same category as men wanting to wear makeup. Would you say the band KISS is full of troons?
> 
> Women get beards because of problems with their hormone levels, a healthy woman do not grow a beard. Cannot really explain the thing with fags, but I'm pretty sure it has to do with hormone levels or some shit in the womb.


men wanting to wear makeup has nothing whatsoever to do with anything 'trans', which is part of the point i was making. it's sometimes a manifestation of mental illness, it's sometimes theatrical, but it's not a trans trait. Unlike wanting to suck dick and getting horny for men. That's a pretty fucking trans trait.

A beard on a woman because of masculine hormone levels or hormone sensitivity is a trans-trait. We're in agreement on the important stuff, you're just hung up on the language of the insane. Troons and TERFs use language to confuse the subject for their own agendas.


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't think there is going to be a true "peak trans" moment anytime in the near future (as much as I wish we would), but I think we are gonna have a point where less and less people are going to listen to the troons' impotent REEE-ing. Eventually people will just kinda stop caring.

Unfortunately, I think that, much like the gays were superceded by the troons, the troons will get overshadowed by something else. As the old saying goes, "There's always a bigger fish"


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't think anyone in the thread so far quite gets it.  Like 80-90 percent of the trans and weird gender shit is a literal fashion trend.  If it was all legitimate, we wouldn't be having a literal bandwagon phase where people think they're minorities just for dying their hair pink.  I would contrast this against actual gays and lesbians and maybe a smaller subset of people who do in fact have gender dysphoria or would have chosen to be trannies if it weren't popular.

Since most of this is a weird new-age fashion trend that has adapted things like body disfigurement, hormone use, whatever, the tides can change quite quickly with the younger generations abandoning it whole-sale.  This hasn't happened yet of course, but I'm sure it will come at some point.  

However, separating it from other trends like the hippies or whatever, there will be a stagnant contingent of older troons who bought too much into it to change course to adapt to the new trend (because they fucked up their bodies permanently).  They will stay around annoying people for quite some time, but it won't be the social force it is now.

There will also be a contingent of buyer's remorse especially among former "trans-kids" which will lead to lawsuits.  These lawsuits will have a chilling effect on the forces that control mainstream culture.  

While the left can try to keep a cap on the backlash, I don't think they will be able to completely.  While there will always be trannies, you will see a point where trannies go back to being tranies like they were in the 90's or the mid-2000's or whatever without it being a wider fashion trend with the youth.  The shit is just too cringey to survive forever imo.  While cringe can be popular for many years in pop-culture, eventually it burns itself out and stops being cool.  Think about, for example, how Nirvana suddenly killed hair metal and corny 80's/90's pop acts like Vanilla Ice.


----------



## LillWeeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Every leftist liberal leaning real woman. Which describes the majority of women.


Xenu Warrior Princess said:


> What are these "cis women" you speak of?


----------



## Vingle (Nov 17, 2022)

fakemon said:


> you're just hung up on the language of the insane


Words is a matter of life and death.


----------



## disavow (Nov 17, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> Op seems to be a retarded fag but the amount of vitriol towards trans people has clearly increased on the farms compared to a few years ago.


Devil's advocate, the meme right got huge on here circa 2016 and look how well that turned out for them. Farms hating troons is based but hardly an indicator of where the wind is blowing.


fakemon said:


> nigger.
> 
> why do you consider 'pro-pedo' *intellectual*? what kind of mind fails to see that oxymoron?
> 
> ...


Are you drunk or just actually this retarded?


----------



## EverlyB (Nov 17, 2022)

Screamer_2 said:


> The interesting thing is that if society reaches peak trans, how will they turn around and blame those of us who knew or were concerned?
> 
> It will somehow be our oppression that forced kids to get sterilised and mutilated for not accepting them.


Look to "pandemic amnesty" as a model.

Individuals may change their mind and tell troontroothers "I forgive you," but the institutions that back down will only say, "Please forgive _us_." They'll deny that they ever went so far ("We never wanted to give minors mastectomies! We never said detransitioning was rare! We never said any kid who wanted to transition should do so!") and still hold animosity toward the other side ("We were just doing the best we could with what we knew at the time, but _you_ were only against it this whole time because you were transphobic").

I'm sure that like there are still public maskers, there will still be people who insist on respecting everyone's self-chosen pronouns. But most of the trendy theyfabs will just quietly take the pronouns out of their bios, let their hair grow out in its natural color, dress like an adult woman, and let everyone simply call them _she_. They'll be much more at peace, too, realizing the gender phase just created more problems than it solved. The medical transitioners will be more stubborn due to the sunken costs, but at least they'll give up on trying to fix "transphobes" and just accept that not everyone will accept them.


----------



## Screamer_2 (Nov 17, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> But most of the trendy theyfabs will just quietly take the pronouns out of their bios,



They'll probably declare announcing pronouns as harmful. Or maybe not, I am just waiting for so much of this stuff to come around on itself and it's taking so long.

"Why announcing your pronouns is harmful to those questioning their identity."


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 17, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> Individuals may change their mind and tell troontroothers "I forgive you," but the institutions that back down will only say, "Please forgive _us_." They'll deny that they ever went so far ("We never wanted to give minors mastectomies! We never said detransitioning was rare! We never said any kid who wanted to transition should do so!") and still hold animosity toward the other side ("We were just doing the best we could with what we knew at the time, but _you_ were only against it this whole time because you were transphobic").



Even those people got burned pretty hard by those who refused to forget that YES, they did know better, and what's more, they sought to suppress those who weren't in the pocket of the industrial medical complex.

Hopefully they'll be burned even harder when the same thing happens to transgenderism being discredited.  They were motivated by money and their sick fetishes, WE KNOW they're motivated by money and sick fetishes.

I hope everyone remembers what the fuck they did, to never let them forget it, and to remind them as often as possible the crimes they committed against humanity.  It doesn't fucking matter what the science says, common sense dictates that stitching the remains of mutilated body parts up into a crude facsimile of opposite sex genitals is a horrific crime against humanity and nature, just as much as turning someone into a potato by shoving an iron spike into their head just because you want an easy way out of dealing with mental and emotional illness.

The assholes pushing troon ideology have even less of an excuse than lobotomists.



EverlyB said:


> I'm sure that like there are still public maskers, there will still be people who insist on respecting everyone's self-chosen pronouns. But most of the trendy theyfabs will just quietly take the pronouns out of their bios, let their hair grow out in its natural color, dress like an adult woman, and let everyone simply call them _she_. They'll be much more at peace, too, realizing the gender phase just created more problems than it solved. The medical transitioners will be more stubborn due to the sunken costs, but at least they'll give up on trying to fix "transphobes" and just accept that not everyone will accept them.



The reason why gender dysphoric people are are so adamant about everyone else respecting their pronouns and gender identity is because anything that invalidates their self-perception causes them extreme emotional pain.

Narcissistic injury.  Even if you take away their institutional power that is not going to change.

Asking willfully confused degenerates to not throw a tard fit over someone calling them by what they are (their biological sex) is asking too damn much of them.

Best case scenario, they will detransition and find a way to unfuck themselves as best as they can.  Middle case scenario, they get institutionalized or jailed after assaulting someone who didn't respect their pronouns.  Worst case scenario, they off themselves.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 18, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Best case scenario, they will detransition and find a way to unfuck themselves as best as they can.  Middle case scenario, they get institutionalized or jailed after assaulting someone who didn't respect their pronouns.  Worst case scenario, they off themselves.


You got it backwards. Offing themselves is the best case scenario, while detransitioning is the worst case one. Detransitioners are a drain on the medical system and giving them too much attention steals that attention from people who suffer THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN. Every resource in this world is limited, even intangible ones like compassion. You'd best use them frugally.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 18, 2022)

disavow said:


> Are you drunk or just actually this retarded?


i rarely drink and i am far from retarded.

your weak response tells me you're projecting or avoiding.


----------



## La Salpêtrière (Nov 22, 2022)

fakemon said:


> right. we actually agree. interesting thing about the brain scans btw.
> 
> my point is (a later post explains this) that a man wanting to fuck men is a woman-trait. That IS transgender.
> 
> ...


The tern you're looking for is gender non-conforming. Transgenderism (as in, today) it's a meme term in a culture war. Transexual is pure bullshit, no one can change their sex. And gender non conforming (GNC, for short) it's when you don't confirm to your gender, either for medical or personal reasons. It's maybe the genesis of transgenderism, true. But just like you said, most trannies today aren't even GNC.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 22, 2022)

A Non-Traceable Username said:


> The tern you're looking for is gender non-conforming. Transgenderism (as in, today) it's a meme term in a culture war. Transexual is pure bullshit, no one can change their sex. And gender non conforming (GNC, for short) it's when you don't confirm to your gender, either for medical or personal reasons. It's maybe the genesis of transgenderism, true. But just like you said, most trannies today aren't even GNC.


lol i know exactly the language i'm using, but thanks!

i agree, the way we use 'trans' anything is currently bullshit. i'm redefining it to be more meaningful. i.e. a trans-trait is just a trait that someone has that is typically associated with the opposite sex. A woman with a excessive facial hair, a man with boobs. Both natural, and not entirely uncommon.

so, being sexually/romantically attracted to the opposite sex is, by this definition, also a trans trait. It's amusing to annoy faggots that they're really 'trans' by this more meaningful definition, but it's also _*true*_.


----------



## disavow (Nov 23, 2022)

fakemon said:


> lol i know exactly the language i'm using, but thanks!
> 
> i agree, the way we use 'trans' anything is currently bullshit. i'm redefining it to be more meaningful. i.e. a trans-trait is just a trait that someone has that is typically associated with the opposite sex. A woman with a excessive facial hair, a man with boobs. Both natural, and not entirely uncommon.
> 
> so, being sexually/romantically attracted to the opposite sex is, by this definition, also a trans trait. It's amusing to annoy faggots that they're really 'trans' by this more meaningful definition, but it's also _*true*_.


Lol Reddit "I am Very Smart" word games.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 23, 2022)

disavow said:


> Lol Reddit "I am Very Smart" word games.


fuck off faggot


----------



## jje100010001 (Nov 24, 2022)

Interesting article on the two intersecting groups that make up the bulk of tr00n advocacy:



> The so-far triumphant transgender movement is a political coalition that includes two polar opposite sets of allies who are so radically different in their thought styles that they can’t even begin to understand each other:* naive nice moms and smart but not-at-all nice nerdy ex-men*. The incoherence of transgenderist ideology is inevitable because its proponents aren’t at all on the same wavelength.





> A large part of the mainstream support for the transgender mania comes from nice white-lady mothers, pretty much the same well-meaning suburban moms who buy those “In this house, we believe” lawn signs off the arts-and-crafts website Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> In contrast to the monist moms are the atomist shock troops of transgenderism: unkind extreme male brain nerds who like drawing distinctions almost as much as dressing like their mothers with a simple string of pearls.
> 
> But only a small fraction of the nice moms who support “transgender health care” for children (i.e., poisoning, mutilating, and sterilizing) have even noticed the existence of the aggressive autogynephilic fetishists who make up so many of the thought leaders of the trans push. Noticing anything that’s less than wholly validating about The Marginalized is too unkind to dream of doing.





> Hence, the nice moms don’t realize they are being fed their lines largely by high-IQ, ruthlessly self-centered men who want to force everybody to uphold their sex fantasy.





			https://www.takimag.com/article/invasion-of-the-nasty-nerds/


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Nov 24, 2022)

I think they'll peak Trans when the detrans waves start coming in droves and these butchers calling themselves doctors get sued.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 25, 2022)

NoodleFucker3000 said:


> I think they'll peak Trans when the detrans waves start coming in droves and these butchers calling themselves doctors get sued.


Yeah, to expand on my earlier point about the medical community... we will hit peak trans when gender-affirming care is considered as dangerous as smoking by institutions. Due to it causing cancer, brain damage, infections, life-long pain, random complications, suicides, etc. With the end result being years shaved off the lifespan that can't be blamed on violent "transphobes". Even if all the evidence is within reach, it will still take a huge effort and lawsuits to make it stick.



Mothra1988 said:


> I don't think anyone in the thread so far quite gets it.  Like 80-90 percent of the trans and weird gender shit is a literal fashion trend.  If it was all legitimate, we wouldn't be having a literal bandwagon phase where people think they're minorities just for dying their hair pink.  I would contrast this against actual gays and lesbians and maybe a smaller subset of people who do in fact have gender dysphoria or would have chosen to be trannies if it weren't popular.
> 
> Since most of this is a weird new-age fashion trend that has adapted things like body disfigurement, hormone use, whatever, the tides can change quite quickly with the younger generations abandoning it whole-sale.  This hasn't happened yet of course, but I'm sure it will come at some point.
> 
> ...


I predict the next fashion statement will be Extinction Rebellion inspired mass suicides.


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 25, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I think the exact peak moment will be when furries go mainstream. Once the LGBTQ++ gains that F, its gonna be too heavy to stay in one piece, and we're gonna see some serious shit.


No it wont because only the "safe" furry stuff will go mainstream, people will think about tiny-toon like female characters with big tits, not vore diaper porn. Its just like how there's this mainstream vision of gays being about fashion and elegance but hardly anyone knows let alone talks about the sick shit like the bathhouses, piss orgies, etc...

This is of course no accident, there was a massive effort post-AIDS to clean up the image of the gay community, and it will be the same with furries.


----------



## The Foxtrot (Nov 25, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> I predict the next fashion statement will be Extinction Rebellion inspired mass suicides.


I honestly both fear this possibility and anticipate it at the same time.
Fear it because a lot of people who are just trying to fit in will be duped into committing suicide for nothing.
Anticipate it because a lot of people _who are too fucking stupid to actually think for themselves and therefore aren't worth keeping alive_ will be duped into committing suicide.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Nov 25, 2022)

The Trans shit is just a method to further atomize individuals. You can argue about if it’s old fucks being swindled by snake oil salesmen who’ve told them that troons are a key ingredient to the elixir of immortality.
I believe that the powers that be want to ensure that the masses can never truly organize against them. If you feed them a bullshit idealology that their parents can’t understand, and that makes it hard to form a family. 

People castrating themselves is a part of the cycle of human nature. The Cathars did this shit and it took the Church genociding them for their bullshit to die down.


----------



## Screamer_2 (Nov 25, 2022)

NoodleFucker3000 said:


> I think they'll peak Trans when the detrans waves start coming in droves and these butchers calling themselves doctors get sued.



Why would you assume this would get enough attention in the media or elsewhere to go mainstream? We currently live in a time where there's very little reporting on vaccine injury. Excess death rates are up and there's no mainstream coverage. So people like me go, "I think something's there, but I honestly don't know." Yet most people are unaware, and if they wanted to find out wouldn't even get to where I am.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Nov 25, 2022)

Screamer_2 said:


> Why would you assume this would get enough attention in the media or elsewhere to go mainstream? We currently live in a time where there's very little reporting on vaccine injury. Excess death rates are up and there's no mainstream coverage. So people like me go, "I think something's there, but I honestly don't know." Yet most people are unaware, and if they wanted to find out wouldn't even get to where I am.


It's not that hard to find, crazy right-wing conspiracy theorists are all over youtube.


----------



## Screamer_2 (Nov 25, 2022)

Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> It's not that hard to find, crazy right-wing conspiracy theorists are all over youtube.


How do I judge the line between crazy right-wing and someone that just is not approved narrative? While I have some ability, how do I know I am not mistaken?

Look at how hard people have at drawing the line between a truly transphobic person, versus someone who says, "biological sex still exists as it's own identity outside of gender expression." Apparently, that is a distinction many can't see or understand.


----------

